# How long is my class certificate good for NREMT



## dreamthis (Feb 17, 2008)

I passed my class in jan 2007 and read on nremt website it was good for two years ,but my teacher had told us it was only good for 1 year . only 5 out of 24 got class certs.


----------



## james (Feb 17, 2008)

mine was good for 2 yrs. what happend in your class, not many passed, was it a bad teacher or what?


----------



## dreamthis (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont know what happened alot of people just gave up anxiety and fear are a persons worse enemy . Look at me i passed the class a year ago and have been afraid of failing nremt . Faith i dont think they had faith in themselves .As far as i know, no one from my class has taken nremt . Maybe we were not really given the right encouragement or realistic outlook towards the test. I beleive in myself i dont give up , so i dont know why i havent taken it now im reading studying i will not fail myself by not trying . im studying emt-b national standards  self test by charly d miller its pretty encouraging . i will not give up i never did . i took this class 2 times before and dropped (some due to being young and not taking it serious and being hard,because i wanted to hang out more ) but now im an adult with my head on alil more straight and serious about life and ready to LIVE it.


----------



## james (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya I now how you feel. Im in the army stationed in Germany, so I know how hard it can be to take classes with distractions. I passed the class and three days later I passed the NREMT. So good luck if the test keeps geting harder and harder you are doing good.


----------



## roxychick (Feb 17, 2008)

well, whenever you feel confident enough to take the test then...take it! if you fail then no big deal since then you will know your weaknesses and kinda get a view of what the test is like. don't let the whole failing thing discourage you! as long as you know your stuff then you should be fine ^_^

oh yeah...remember your ABCs and study your patient assessments. the questions on the test are worded weird...

Goodluck!
where in cali are you??


----------



## dreamthis (Feb 17, 2008)

la habra orange county


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 17, 2008)

21 out of 22 got EMT-B certs in my class ^_^

5 out 24 :huh: geeze.

I think my time was 1 year, my intructor said.


----------



## John E (Feb 17, 2008)

*I'm curious...*

without being too specific, could the OP tell us what sort of school they went to? Community College, ROP, private, etc.

That's a very high failure rate for an EMT-B class, as for no one in the class even taking the NREMT, that's just bizarre.

John E.


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 17, 2008)

It used to be 1 year and they changed it to 2 years. I would call and check to see which applies to you.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you guys ever read the brochure or information given by the National Registry.... or even your certification card? ...Geeez!

NREMT is good for 2 years and have always been. Each one expires Marc 31, every other year. One has to have finished a refresher and CEU's (48 for basics, 36 for Intermediates & 24 for Paramedic)+ CPR and authorization from your training officer, and director.

Please, pay close attention to specifics or you will loose it and not will be able to renew. *If this is really important to you, then take the certification and the rules & regulations serious, I assure you they do!*

If your instructors are giving out false information, then they need to be reprimanded. They should be well abreast. As well, it is not unusual for half the class to fail the course and then approximately 3/4 to pass the NREMT. (about 20% is normal). 

R/r 911

R/r 911


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> NREMT is good for 2 years and have always been.



Are you sure about that? I passed the EMT-B class back in 2005 and I can almost guarantee that I was given 12 months to take the NREMT or I would become ineligible. I know it's 2 years now, of course.

Maybe this was because my county's skill test is only valid for 1 year? Who knows...


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I think I figured it out...

In order to be eligible to take the NREMT exam you must pass a state certified practical exam within the past 12 months. So your EMT-B course completion certificate is valid for 2 years, *but if you do not take the NREMT exam within 1 year from graduating, you will become ineligible*. Your certificate is valid, however you will need to retest your practical skills.

So if professors told students they have 1 year to take the NREMT exam then they were absolutely correct. If they said you have 1 year to take the NREMT or you will need to retake the course, then they are wrong.



			
				National Registry Website said:
			
		

> Successfully complete, within the past twelve months, all sections of a state-approved EMT-Basic practical examination that equals or exceeds the established criteria of the National Registry.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 17, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Are you sure about that? I passed the EMT-B class back in 2005 and I can almost guarantee that I was given 12 months to take the NREMT or I would become ineligible. I know it's 2 years now, of course.
> 
> Maybe this was because my county's skill test is only valid for 1 year? Who knows...



To take the test is one thing, and the length of the cert is another. NREMT bases the length dependent on the type of test- Basic, Intermediate, etc and local requirements. State requirements vary, one should contact their EMS division for any true answers in regards to their certification issues. 

R/r 911


----------



## dreamthis (Feb 17, 2008)

No it is not unusual for alot of the class to not pass or even drop out. The first two times i took it was at Pasadena City college pretty well known for arts and medical courses. Three weeks into them about almost a third of the class dropped out of both those semesters. The last time i took it was rop and till i fail to see the difference in the ? where my class took place since it had to follow national D.O.T. cirriculum. It may have been there were alot of young kids in it who maybe were not serious about it .


----------



## John E (Feb 18, 2008)

*I don't want to argue...*

but you're simply wrong. It is very unusual for a class of 26 students to only have 5 pass. 

Pasadena City College has a cutoff of 50 students for pre-enrollment per semester, the instructors there typically allow 10 to 15 additional students to join the class via a sign up sheet on the first day/night of class knowing that a certain number of students will drop the class or fail to finish.

The classes at PCC average about 40 to 45 students with about a 75% passing rate by the end of the semester.

In the example you gave, 5 out of 24, that's an average of only 20% of students passing the class which is below normal and well below average.

John E.


----------



## reaper (Feb 18, 2008)

I just think 30-40 students is way to many for a class. You can not teach a class that way.

Around here they cut off at 20 students. Only lose 2-3 during year and have a 99% pass rate.

When they stop being greedy for money and shut down the PDQ medic marts, this profession will be a lot better off.


----------

